# First big Rock hit.



## Chewie (Aug 18, 2013)

Well my new boat is not so new anymore, at least underneath anyways. River went down 4-5 inches and I paid the price. Decided to try the river and it kicked my A--. Good news is the boat didnt get a hole. Never hit a rock that hard and can say I don't really want to do it again! On the way back through the skinny my buddy was driving and had to beach it to avoid hitting another rock. To skinny of water for my rig to go through that day. Learned the limits of my boat and a good lesson.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 19, 2013)

DOH! #-o 
Those are the times the UHMW would be nice to have.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 19, 2013)

I try to not run at speed through the nasties, it's just not worth the damage. Bumping random rocks at idle while coming downstream in the dark is bad enough...


----------



## jbnelson (Aug 19, 2013)

Youch that hurts...but awesome no hole!


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 19, 2013)

Merely a flesh wound..


----------



## MjinPa (Aug 21, 2013)

I smacked a rock last week with the foot. Luckily it just barely hit and only left some minor scrapes on the foot. I had to run back over the same spot to get back down river. Trimmed up coming back through and I didn't hit. Floating down river wasn't an option and running full speed not knowing if ur gonna smack the foot is not a good feeling.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 21, 2013)

When in doubt throttle out :mrgreen:


----------



## Chewie (Aug 23, 2013)

The aftermath from hitting the console and flipping over it.


----------



## J Hartman (Aug 24, 2013)

^^^^^^ OOOUUUCCCHHHH


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 26, 2013)

Battle wounds......for you and the boat!


----------

